

Show HN: Command-line Version of the SeatGeek Web App (with Venue Maps) - mdirolf
http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/seatgeek-command-line

======
Antelope
Wow, this is quite clever, particularly the ASCII art stadium maps. Color me
impressed.

~~~
mdirolf2
Thank you! Would be happy to post more details about how it works if that post
isn't clear enough. The source should be readable enough, but it's a bit messy
(I'll blame it on the hackathon time constraint).

------
fourstar
Seatgeek is seriously amazing. More people should be using it IMO.

------
sswezey
On a related note, seatgeek's main site seems to be having problems getting
ticket prices currently

~~~
MagicClam
Maybe that's b/c 80% of all websites on Earth are having problems right now?

(Exaggerating, but you get the point...)

